

Ask HN: How do you meet with angel investors? - phaser

OK. My question looks silly but it´s not. I have met with angel investors, i want to know how you get in touch with them.<p>I am co-founder of two succesful internet businesses and im in for the third one. The previous two were bootstrapped so there were no angels or VCs.<p>I am half way in the process of creating my product using the profits from my previous business but we realised we should be taking the fast-growing-startup path and looking for angel investors.<p>Where should I start?
======
bitsweet
[https://angel.co/](https://angel.co/)

